# How to block a Website adress permanently?



## ithehappy (Jun 7, 2011)

I want to block one or more Website's for some security purpose. I will not be in home for some time, thus I won't allow anyone to open those sites. Now is there any software or else by which I can block the addresses of those websites? They shouldn't be opened from any browser, IE, Opera or FF..,Please help me, this is kinda urgent.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 7, 2011)

Yup..!! Block them from Firewall. That's all.

Also use wildcards, to block them if proceed by google search, or proving diff. type of redirection path along with original URL's.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry but how to do that? I am using NIS 2011.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jun 7, 2011)

You can try block websites with host file

Try search " block website+host file"


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 7, 2011)

^ I still can't figure it out! Isn't there a simple software of something?


----------



## mrintech (Jun 7, 2011)

Blocking Website using Windows Hosts File is quite easy. Check this guide: How to: Use the HOSTS file to block websites in Windows? - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net 

And if you are not comfortable with above, than you can block the Websites using your Firewall. Not sure, where's the option in NIS though?


----------



## asingh (Jun 7, 2011)

^^
here you go
*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/blocksite/


----------



## mrintech (Jun 7, 2011)

^^^

The OP wanted to block websites from *ALL BROWSERS*


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 7, 2011)

mrintech said:


> Blocking Website using Windows Hosts File is quite easy. Check this guide: How to: Use the HOSTS file to block websites in Windows? - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
> 
> And if you are not comfortable with above, than you can block the Websites using your Firewall. Not sure, where's the option in NIS though?



I already read it but still don't get it !!!


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jun 8, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I already read it but still don't get it !!!



Step 
1) got to %systemdrive%/windows/system32/drivers/etc

2) open file named  hosts  in notepad


type 
 127.0.0.1   Tab key(DOnt manuelly enter space ) Host address /IP


*img600.imageshack.us/img600/3568/hosts.jpg

(typo in pic  , its IP address or host address
*img600.imageshack.us/img600/3568/hosts.th.jpg





mrintech said:


> Blocking Website using Windows Hosts File is quite easy. Check this guide: How to: Use the HOSTS file to block websites in Windows? - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
> 
> And if you are not comfortable with above, than you can block the Websites using your Firewall. Not sure, where's the option in NIS though?




Advanced user can always shutdown firewall /close blocking softwares via task manager and other ways


----------



## mrintech (Jun 8, 2011)

^^^^

Great Explanation 

@OP if you are using Windows 7, than you should check this out: How to Edit/Modify/Save Hosts File in Windows 7?


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 8, 2011)

Rajesh345 said:


> Step
> 1) got to %systemdrive%/windows/system32/drivers/etc
> 
> 2) open file named  hosts  in notepad
> ...



I can't say how much I wanna Thank You.


----------



## Ada (Jul 22, 2013)

Do I need to restart the computer if after editing the host file to block websites?


----------

